# Remember me



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Remember when we walked together?
through rain and snow, cross grass and heather
as time went on we both slowed down, 
as we walked the paths, I saw you frown

Then came the day long forecasted
When we knew which of us had been outlasted
The skies looked dark to weary eyes 
as we had a hug and said goodbyes

My eyes were closing, my heartbeat weak
I knew it was my time to sleep
To sleep the sleep of countless years
But I have no pain, I have no fears

So to the bridge ill make my way
On what may seem a tragic day
To await our meeting and then we can cross
and once again youll be my boss

Untill we meet may I ask of you
a simple task im sure youll do
Be good for the wife, dont pull on your lead
and when you walk together,
remember the days you and i were there, crossing the grass and heather

*good boy!*


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

How beautiful...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww! The twist at the end is so poignant. :cryin:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Im a poet, and didnt know it

all my previous works started with "the boy stood on the burning deck..."


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

another "remember me"

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> another "remember me" Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube


We played this at my friends funeral.. .... I love the words.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I like these too

Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole - YouTube

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven - YouTube

Enya - Only Time - YouTube

Canon in D (Classical guitar) by Johann Pachelbel - YouTube


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

:crying::crying:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> another "remember me"
> 
> Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube


I very often sing that song in my head when walking


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry.Won't read. All the doggy poetry makes me weep.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Im a poet, and didnt know it


There is 'poetry' and beauty in every heart. It just needs to be awakened...


----------

